# Need help with trailer spindles



## samzerelli (May 7, 2012)

I took apart my old rusty trailer over the weekend. When I disassembled the axle and removed the hubs, the bearings came out in a million pieces, so I never got to see what they looked like intact.

Here is a picture of one of the spindles. 








Here are my questions:

1. Does the part that the red arrow is pointing to come off? I can't tell if it is part of the spindle or part of the old bearing assembly.

2. The blue arrow is pointing to some sort of race or cap. I can't remove it because the part that the red arrow is pointing to is in the way. What is this piece?


----------



## samzerelli (May 7, 2012)

I figured it out. I decided to take a gamble and tap on it with a hammer. That sucker was really on there tight!


----------



## RivRunR (May 7, 2012)

Blue is your rear seal.
Red looks like pieces of your bearing + race (called "inner cup" in the pic below).

You have to remove the rear seal, so you were right...they both come off.

This may help...


----------



## samzerelli (May 7, 2012)

Thanks RivRunR!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

How does the spindle look now that you have everything off it?


----------



## samzerelli (May 7, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How does the spindle look now that you have everything off it?



One side looks brand new. The other side has a couple rough spots.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 7, 2012)

This might help a little putting it back togeather https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25132url


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

samzerelli said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > How does the spindle look now that you have everything off it?
> ...


Smooth it out with some emery cloth.


----------



## samzerelli (May 10, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> This might help a little putting it back togeather https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25132url



Very helpful, thanks! The bearings are all put back together. As soon as the weather clears up, I'll slap the rest of the trailer back together.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 12, 2012)

I've seen the inner cup stuck so badly, it required a torch to split it into two halves, then a chisel to remove it from the spindle.

Just be sure to clean the spindle up with some emery cloth, to remove any burrs or gouges, before installing the new bearings.


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2012)

A air chisel with a point hitting the side of the race works very well, Got to make sure it doesn't slip off, but this keeps from cutting them in 2, and risk of hurting the spindle.


----------

